# Are There Local Landmarks That You Have Yet Gone To Visit ?



## MarkinPhx (Jul 14, 2018)

t's sad the things we often skip over in our own part of the world. Every Veterans day I see different posts about this Veterans Day memorial that is just 35 miles to the north of me. At 11:11 am on that day, the sun shines through each pillar and hits the great seal of the US. Pretty impressive but this morning is the first time I ever took the time to go look at it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthem_Veterans_Memorial

On a side note, the Grand Canyon is only about a 4 hour drive away from me but I have only been there twice.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2018)

Beautiful, Mark. I know what you mean.... I visited a forest waterfall park in PA with a friend that was very near my cousins and they had never been!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 14, 2018)

I only first visited the Arizona Memorial the year before when I had my cousin and her husband (newlyweds) visit on their honeymoon to Hawaii from Europe. That was very special and I wish I had done it years earlier.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I only first visited the Arizona Memorial the year before when I had my cousin and her husband (newlyweds) visit on their honeymoon to Hawaii from Europe. That was very special and I wish I had done it years earlier.



Kind of a forest for the trees situation. I think many of us do the same !


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2018)

I've travelled, lived  and holidayed in many cities and towns and countries  in the uk and many countries overseas  , but I've never visited Buckingham Palace,...it's only 20 miles away...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I've travelled, lived and holidayed in many cities and towns and countries in the uk and many countries overseas , but I've never visited Buckingham Palace,...it's only 20 miles away...



It is true that we tend to overlook and take for granted the destinations, attractions, and monuments close to our homes.

The only time that I go to these local places is when I'm showing a visitor what my area has to offer then it is fun!

This is a little gem not far from my home.

http://spectrumlocalnews.com/nys/ro...-hometown--lorenzo-historic-site-in-cazenovia


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2018)

Holly, that's interesting! Are you waiting for a personal invitation from Her Majesty? 

 Any particular reason you have not visited, or have you just never gotten around to it?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 29, 2018)

I used to live near Portsmouth (Hampshire, England) which is rich in Maritime history, and yet in the 30 years I lived there, I saw very little of it.
Not only are there the famous ships like Henry VIII's "Mary Rose",  Nelson's flagship, "HMS Victory" and the Royal navy's first Ironclad battleship "HMS Warrior",  but also huge forts built to defend the port from attack from the landward side.  Nor did I visit any of the great cathedrals  like the 90 year old Chichester cathedral,  only 15 miles away.

At least having retired to Scotland, we have seen a few castles - and a lot more Distilleries!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Holly, that's interesting! Are you waiting for a personal invitation from Her Majesty?
> 
> Any particular reason you have not visited, or have you just never gotten around to it?



Just no reason to want to pay to see everything I can see online for free tbh Sunny... ( it's the Scot in me , very tight with money) :rofl:

I've driven or walked past Buck house, just never been interested enough to pay £££'s to go be shuffled along like cattle with the hundreds of tourists to view  the uninteresting parts the public are only allowed to visit.. and with ne'er a chance to even get a glimpse of any member of the royal family...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Susan B. Anthony was from Rochester. Her home is a museum now, have not yet visited.  Though I did tour the home of George Eastman.  We have memorials for local Viet Nam and Koreans lost in wars, but I have yet to go.*


----------



## MsMeerkat (Sep 27, 2018)

I am also from the UK and used to live near London. I too have never visited Buckingham Palace. I have been to the Arizona Memorial and the Empire State Building twice.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome Mrs meerkat.... how long have you been living up North ?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, I'm not that far from NYC yet I haven't seen the 9/11 Memorial.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2018)

We did a lot of local monument/museum/zoo/attractions touring when the kids were small.   We enjoyed stuff like the Alamo, the San Jacinto monument (obelisk), Battleship Texas,  the Shiner Beer brewery... etc.   


San Jacinto Battleground & Monument...


----------



## MsMeerkat (Sep 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Welcome Mrs meerkat.... how long have you been living up North ?



Hi hollydolly, have been up North for about 4 and a half years now. Before that spent 20 years in south west England.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 28, 2018)

This 16th Century mill in the corner of my estate.


----------

